# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Samsung scx3400

## chrdim20061

Καλησπερα παιδια!

εχω ενα θεμα με τον εκτυπωτη μου.

αγορασα νεο τονερ απο το εβαυ (σφραγισμενο καινουργιο) και εχω προβλημα μου βγαζει error c2-1711 με το που το εβαλα.

το θεμα ειναι οτι μου βγαζει τωρα αυτο το ερρορ και με το προηγουμενο τονερ οποτε μου ειναι αδυνατον να χρησιμοποιησω τον πριντερ.

υπαρχει καποια λυση;καποιο reset να κανω;

ευχαριστω!

----------

